

MonoMac Bindings: Blending Cocoa and .NET on OSX - johns
http://tirania.org/blog/archive/2010/Apr-19.html

======
angusgr
Does anyone know what startup times are like for apps using these bindings?

When I tried CocoaTouch, admittedly several years ago, "Hello World"
applications took ~10 seconds to launch (I lost count of the 'number of
bounces'.)

I think that after that point performance probably scaled quite well, but just
that alone was enough to make me look elsewhere for desktop OS X programming.

